# Former Nexus Ferry "Shieldsman"



## B Wales (Jan 25, 2009)

This former ferry left the Tyne last week under her own Power for the Solent, but it is a mystery who the new owner and his plans for the vessel as it was reported today on one Forum that the proposed location of the vessel at Port Solent, the owners did not know of this pending arrival and the Portsmouth City Council have not recived any application for a Floating Nightclub Licence.


----------

